# لصهر و سكب معدن الــ( الذهب - النحاس - الفضة - الرصاص ).



## راشد 123 (10 يونيو 2006)

:5: ارجو من لديه الخبره بصهر وسكب المعادن المذكورة ان يفيد الاعضاء وارجو منكم التثبيت :5:


----------



## راشد 123 (10 يونيو 2006)

ساكون اول المشاركين:
مثلاً لدي 5 طن من النحاس عبارة من مخلفات مصنع الكابلات واريد ان اصهرها وانظفها من الشوائب واعيد اسكبها على شكل سبائك.
1 - ماذا احتاج لصهرها
2 - ماذا احتاج لتنظيف الشوائب منها
3 - ماذا احتاج للسكب



ولكم تحياتي اخوكم فايق ورايق


----------



## rorocaty (13 مايو 2009)

*tanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

:75:
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
mush


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (17 مايو 2009)

اذا عندكم معلومات عن الية عمل induction furnaces الرجاء التصال بي
عندنا مشروع تخرج ومزنوقين كتير للمعلومات وشكرا


----------



## البحار27 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا من أهل الخبره إفادتي..أرغب بمعرفت الطريقة لصهر معدن الرصاص وتذليله وما نوع معدن القالب الذي يصب فيه كي لا يلتصق؟ وهل يبرد بغطسه في الماء أم لا بدون تأثيرات على المعدن ؟ أرجوا الإهتمام من الأصدقاء لأهميته جزاكم الله خير......


----------

